# Beef neck bones and ribs cut in half - to hard??



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Hiya

I'm sorry I have another question about bones. I just bought whole case of bones and it's all beef unfortunately they gave me a whole heap of neck bones even tho I asked them not to 

there's also a whole bunch of brisket with rib bones attached - will they be to hard?

Some of the ribs have been cut in half right across the length of them, so they are very thin and the marrow exposed - will they be ok to feed?

I'm so nervous about feeding bone, if I'm not sure I'll toss it out 

Any input would be really appreciated - LOL I can post pictures if necessary 

Thank you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would not feed beef bones as an RMB. I think they are to hard.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Way too hard.


----------



## GermanShepherdDog (Mar 26, 2012)

I know many raw feeders who feed beef bones. I even feed beef bones from time to time. Beef bones are fine to feed, the raw feeders I know have never had a problem and I haven't either.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Jax08, they are very dense and not what I'd give as rmb's. Recreational chew/ok, but not as part of a meal. Pork bones are hard to digest for my dogs as well, but I do give the smaller pork neck or rib bones.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I have heard bad things about feeding rib bones so I would never. My dogs easily go through beef neck as a raw meaty bone. That being said I do think if given regularly for prolonged periods the teeth would eventually show extra wear. So hard yes but not hard enough for my dogs to have trouble digesting. Never had trouble with pork or elk necks either.


----------

